# Christmas lights



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

For animated lighting, I'd look at
www.doityourselfchristmas.com
www.diychristmas.org
www.diylightanimation.com
www1.lightorama.com/

/mike


----------



## Inthedark (Dec 9, 2013)

The cold and dark of winter has just begun to take its grasp and you already speak of such thing....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

```
[QUOTE="480sparky, post: 1360345, member: 873"][IMG]http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/Fun%20Stuff/xmaslights1.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]
```
Did you fall off the ladder?


----------

